
Laziness Does Not Exist - cborenstein
https://humanparts.medium.com/laziness-does-not-exist-3af27e312d01
======
cborenstein
My favorite quote from this is:

"When a person fails to begin a project that they care about, it’s typically
due to either a) anxiety about their attempts not being “good enough” or b)
confusion about what the first steps of the task are. Not laziness."

